# Longview Oil?



## Calgary_Girl (Apr 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of Longview Oil? The yield is pretty attractive at slightly over 5%.


----------



## kildozer (Mar 29, 2011)

back in April Bill Harris talked this up on BNN ... spin-out from Advantage Oil and Gas.
Was $10.20 at the time. The oil assets from Advantage.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Bill Harris recommended it again last night. Yield is now over 6%


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeap, Bill Harris and Mason Granger are big fans of LNV.
I initiated small position several weeks ago (too bad i didn't buy more)... nice dividend more than 6% and in last 5 days twice it was up (include today) when TSX crushed more than 200 points....


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I commented on this stock on another thread. My only hesitation aside from the current price of oil is that it does not have a long enough track record for me to determine the safety of the dividend, performance etc. What made you decide to open a position? Can I use previous information on Advantage Oil & Gas? I would assume so as they have controlling interest.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Ouch. This stock dropped 8.45%. I can't see any company specific news. Perhaps those that own or follow it could offer some insight. My uneducated guess is that it is due to the decline of the market in general and oil price decline. Since it doesn't have a history to rely on its more likely to drop in price during market shakeouts. By this I mean in times of fear people will hold more stable positions such as BCE, the big 5 banks and utilities and close positions that they see as more risky. Any other reasons for this one to take such a beating? What am I missing?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Its almost certainly just because of the recent chaos. As well, the parent company has been putting more of its shares on the market, so perhaps someone who bought shares recently wants out. It seems to be a great company and has been on my watch list for a while. 8% yield! They do pay out more than 100% of net income, but are very profitable and have a lot of cash flow.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

imho LNV is a good company , it's on my radar again together with COS. Both have very nice current yield 7-8% and very close to 52 weeks low.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

gibor said:


> imho LNV is a good company , it's on my radar again together with COS. Both have very nice current yield 7-8% and very close to 52 weeks low.


Thanks for this. LNV is now on my radar as well.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like stocks like HSE, LNV, EGL.UN, COP.N... as when oil will rebounds they also will rebound, but while waiting you get decent dividends and accumulate shares


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

londoncalling said:


> Ouch. This stock dropped 8.45%. I can't see any company specific news. Perhaps those that own or follow it could offer some insight. My uneducated guess is that it is due to the decline of the market in general and oil price decline. Since it doesn't have a history to rely on its more likely to drop in price during market shakeouts. By this I mean in times of fear people will hold more stable positions such as BCE, the big 5 banks and utilities and close positions that they see as more risky. Any other reasons for this one to take such a beating? What am I missing?


This must be happening again, as again no specific news and it's even got a dividend payout soon.. Slightly puzzling.


----------



## LOST (Aug 30, 2010)

That's what I don't like about stocks with little liquidity. It takes very little share volume to knock down price a lot. Also hard to get out if you want to.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

However the same can be said about share volume and price increases. Sometimes all it takes is just one institutional investor to start buying an illiquid to reverse the direction.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

50k shares a day isn't bad; I've traded stocks with 1/10th that volume. 

I would really like to see LNV's next quarter before making a buying decision. Lots of risk here but a chance of doubling if oil spiked even to $120.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

It keeps falling. Four days straight and 8 of the last 10. I must be a glutton for punishment. As soon as I see signs of an upward trend I may add the remaining 1/4 position. My fingers are in need of bandaging after averaging down @7.50 and 7.00. I will wait to see what the next quarter report brings which will be in a couple weeks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THlJh1J_Ong


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I was close to getting in on this... Glad I didn't. Bought a whack of Goldcorp at $35 instead... So I'll probably get obliterated anyway.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Longview is up $0.37 today. But I can't find any news?! Super frustrating. I'm selling my TFSA holdings of this stock for a small profit but keeping my non-reg holdings for now.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe, like TBE, they're getting more oil on rail (lots of news about that lately), LNV is definitely one of the most beaten up small caps.


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

The only thing I found was this from Eric Nuttall who was on BNN last night.
Might account for a portion of the 37 cent gain today.

2012-09-19 BUY Eric Nuttall 

Cut their guidance in Q2 of this year when oil prices were very low but only cut production about 4%-5%. Advantage Oil (AAV-T) owns 45%-46% have indicated they want to become a purer play and are selling all of their non-core assets but indicated they won’t sell this company’s shares. Some in the market do not believe that, so the stock price has been suppressed. You have a low decline asset base, predominantly light oil, that is paying about 8.5%-8.6% and the dividend is very safe.
Price:
$6.810
Subject:
OIL & GAS
Bias:
BULLISH on ENERGY

And this could be a larger part of it.

S&P Dow Jones Indices Announces the Results of the Annual Review of the S&P/TSX SmallCap Index
Canada Newswire

TORONTO, Sept. 14, 2012 /CNW/ - Standard & Poor's Canadian Index Operations announces the results of the annual review of the S&P/TSX SmallCap Index, which will become effective after the close of trading on Friday, September 21, 2012.
ADDITIONS Issue Name Symbol AGF Management Ltd. AGF.B Alaris Royalty Corp. AD Altus Group Limited AIF Bauer Performance Sports Ltd. BAU Belo Sun Mining Corp. BSX Birchcliff Energy Ltd. BIR Boston Pizza Royalties Income Fund BPF.UN Calvalley Petroleum Inc. CVI.A Celestica Inc. CLS Cogeco Cable Inc. CCA Dundee International REIT DI.UN EcoSynthetix Inc. ECO Element Financial Corporation EFN Exchange Income Corporation EIF Gabriel Resources Ltd. GBU GASFRAC Energy Services Inc. GFS High Liner Foods Incorporated HLF HudBay Minerals Inc. HBM InterRent REIT IIP.UN Intertape Polymer Group Inc. ITP Ithaca Energy Inc. IAE Longview Oil Corp. LNV Morguard REIT MRT.UN New Millennium Iron Corp. NML Niko Resources Ltd. NKO NovaGold Resources Inc. NG Orbite Aluminae Inc. ORT Parallel Energy Trust PLT.UN Parex Resources Inc. PXT Petrominerales Ltd. PMG Poseidon Concepts Corp PSN Rainy River Resources Ltd. RR Rare Elements Resources Ltd. RES Rio Alto Mining Limited RIO Semafo Inc. SMF Sherritt International Corporation S Silver Standard Resources Inc. SSO Softchoice Corp. SO SouthGobi Resources Ltd. SGQ Spartan Oil Corp. STO Student Transportation Inc. STB Surge Energy Inc. SGY TAG Oil Ltd. TAO Timmins Gold Corp. TMM U.S. Silver & Gold Inc. USA Western Energy Services Corp. WRG WesternOne Equity Income Fund WEQ.UN

DELETIONS Issue Name Symbol Aeterna Zentaris Inc. AEZ Allied Properties REIT AP.UN Artis REIT AX.UN Atlantic Power Corporation ATP Aura Minerals Inc. ORA Avion Gold Corporation AVR BNK Petroleum Inc. BKX Brigus Gold Corp. BRD Candente Copper Corp. DNT Canfor Corporation CFP CanWel Building Materials Group Ltd. CWX Capital Power Corporation CPX Cardiome Pharma Corp. COM Cash Store Financial Services Inc. CSF Champion Iron Mines Limited CHM Chartwell Seniors Housing REIT CSH.UN Claude Resources Inc. CRJ Cline Mining Corporation CMK Cominar REIT CUF.UN Corridor Resources Inc. CDH Dalradian Resources Inc. DNA DragonWave Inc. DWI Eco Oro Minerals Corp. EOM Epsilon Energy Ltd. EPS Garda World Security Corporation GW GLG Life Tech Corporation GLG Golden Predator Corp. GPD Goldgroup Mining Inc. GGA Great Basin Gold Ltd. GBG Hanfeng Evergreen Inc. HF Ivanhoe Energy Inc IE Jaguar Mining Inc JAG Jean Coutu Group (PJC) Inc. (The) PJC.A Labrador Iron Mines Holdings Limited LIM Lake Shore Gold Corp. LSG Mercator Minerals Ltd. ML Migao Corporation MGO Minco Silver Corporation MSV Nevada Copper Corp. NCU Northland Power Inc. NPI Orvana Minerals Corp. ORV Peregrine Diamonds Ltd. PGD Pinetree Capital Ltd. PNP Platinum Group Metals Ltd. PTM Revett Minerals Inc. RVM Rock Energy Inc. RE Rockgate Capital Corp. RGT Romarco Minerals Inc. R RONA Inc. RON San Gold Corporation SGR Scorpio Mining Corporation SPM Seabridge Gold Inc. SEA Sears Canada Inc. SCC Second Wave Petroleum Inc. SCS Sonde Resources Corp. SOQ South American Silver Corp. SAC Sprott Inc. SII Stonegate Agricom Ltd. ST Stornoway Diamond Corporation SWY Theratechnologies Inc. TH Toromont Industries Ltd. TIH TransForce Inc. TFI Ur-Energy Inc. URE Vero Energy Inc. VRO Volta Resources Inc. VTR Western Copper and Gold Corporation WRN Westport Innovations Inc WPT Xinergy Ltd. XRG

http://www.equities.com/news/headline-story?dt=2012-09-14&val=481767&cat=energy


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Luckily I sold it for $10.57
Lokk like LNV has strong support at $6.40 ... can be a good buy...


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been watching this one but it looks a little shakey. I haven't really read any good reviews on it either.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

CIBC cut target price to $6.75 and Scotia Capital cut target price to $8.50. Trading at ~$5.50 right now. Good value or falling knife? 

http://www.jagsreport.com/2012/12/cibc-cuts-price-target-on-longview-oil-corp-lnv/


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

It's subject to oil prices. If oil drops $20, then they're in trouble like many oil companies. If oil rises to $125 a barrel (or even WTI to Brent), then they're laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## arc (May 19, 2012)

I just bought 400 shares of LNV today. I think it's great value and with that juicy dividend, I wouldn't mind holding on for a while


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

i bought more shares, looks to be good value.


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hawkdog said:


> i bought more shares, looks to be good value.


Looks like something bad going on here...now below 5 bucks.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

ya big dive today, guess the 11% divi is to good to be true


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm down almost 30% *sigh* But, I do have the divvies. 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/dividendchannel/2013/01/08/rsi-alert-for-longview-oil-corp-2/


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I can't find any reason for the stock to selling off like this? Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

nope, I've been googling but notta :frown:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't follow this company, but the high dividend yield alone, would have kept me away!

Those that buy certain stocks just for the high yield, eventually do get burned!


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

hard to argue that!:chuncky:


----------



## arc (May 19, 2012)

longview still has a very attractive valuation. I wouldn't be surprised if we see a buyout any time soon.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

The reason i bought in the first place is that Advantage oil (AAV) owns 45% of the shares - I am sure they use the divi's to help fund their operations - so my thoughts are they don't reduce the divi or they cut the tap off for advantage.

"Funds from operations, excluding dividends received from Longview Oil Corp (“Longview”), for the third
quarter of 2012 increased 40% to $10.3 million or $0.06 per share as compared to the second quarter of 2012. 
The tax-free dividend income received from Longview amounted to $3.2 million ($0.02 per share) during the 
third quarter of 2012 as a result of Advantage’s current 45.2% ownership in the shares of Longview."


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

arc said:


> 1. Longview still has a very attractive valuation.
> 2. I wouldn't be surprised if we see a buyout any time soon.


*1.* Yes, now it may the the case, so has PSN btw [*$1.14* - $16.89].

*2.* Tell that to those that are -30%/-40% or lower, what kind of premium would the company need to receive to actually make a profit for said shareholders?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

PSN - not really comparable is it? It supplies support to the oil field whereas LongView actually has oil. 

I do see your point on the take over though.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

You misunderstood the point I was trying to make to the dividend chasers *Hawkdog.*

I was not comparing companies, just that those who bought PSN, for perhaps just the rich dividend [as LNV], did not only get burned, but sizzled, no?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Longview is purely exposed to the low prices in North America for oil. The company isn't going anywhere, because they own a lot of land with a lot of high quality oil (15+ years), and are profitable. Unfortunately their dividend payout has been close to 200% for the last year and it's only gotten worse. I'd stay away, but a gambler could make a lot of money if oil went to $120/barrel (easily a double). Or wait to see if they cut the dividend before getting in. Not for me, though.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> You misunderstood the point I was trying to make to the dividend chasers *Hawkdog.*
> 
> I was not comparing companies, just that those who bought PSN, for perhaps just the rich dividend [as LNV], did not only get burned, but sizzled, no?


Ya maybe i missed your point, very likely. 

I was commenting on your thoughts on what premium the company would need. My thoughts were that the oil in the ground would get a higher premium than waste pools.

Its interesting that BNP isn't getting hammered after its reduction in dividends. It had a juicy divi.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

doctrine said:


> Longview is purely exposed to the low prices in North America for oil. The company isn't going anywhere, because they own a lot of land with a lot of high quality oil (15+ years), and are profitable. Unfortunately their dividend payout has been close to 200% for the last year and it's only gotten worse. I'd stay away, but a gambler could make a lot of money if oil went to $120/barrel (easily a double). Or wait to see if they cut the dividend before getting in. Not for me, though.


I bought a few shares yesterday, gambling of course. wish i had bought more that 400 now, would have been a good trade. dead cat bounce today.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

i am glad that u just gambled hawk.
volume and liquidity on this thing is minuscule


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I am glad that you are glad that I just gambled.
thanks for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## arc (May 19, 2012)

Toronto.gal, while I appreciate your thoughts. The PSN comparison has absolutely nothing to do with LNV. 

AAV is a much better comparison as Longview is a spin off from Advantage Oil (AAV) and seeing that AAV is likely to be acquired soon, it is just as likely we will see a buyout of LNV.

http://seekingalpha.com/article/107...-to-be-acquired-in-the-lng-consolidation-wave


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Perhaps you missed my post #37.

Hope it works out nicely for you arc!


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Perhaps you missed my post #37.
> 
> Hope it works out nicely for you arc!



I think that he missed it.
you know what is interesting .
i luv to see those "spinoffs" from this micro caps.
now, now ECA spinoff was a good spinoff and whoever bought CVE at the right time made good money.
as for the sister ECA not so much.
it is like any large cap spinoff right?
u wait a bit for some consolidation etc......


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Longview declares five-cent January dividend


2013-01-15 18:34 ET - News Release


An anonymous director reports

LONGVIEW ANNOUNCES CASH DIVIDEND FOR JANUARY 2013 AND UPDATES CRUDE OIL HEDGING PROGRAM

Longview Oil Corp.'s January, 2013, monthly cash dividend will be five cents per share and will be paid on Feb. 15, 2013. The record date for the dividend is Jan. 31, 2013, and the ex dividend date is Jan. 29, 2013. The dividend is considered an eligible dividend for Canadian tax purposes.

Crude oil hedging for 2013

Longview has hedged approximately 57 per cent of its current crude oil production (net of royalties) at an average price of $91.59 per barrel (approximately $93 (U.S.) per barrel) for the 2013 calendar year. The average price of the crude oil hedged is above the company's internal 2013 budget crude oil price forecast of $89.50 (U.S.) per barrel. These crude oil hedges will reduce cash flow volatility during 2013 and help protect the company's funds from operations, which enhance the company's ability to finance dividend payments and capital expenditures.

HEDGES FOR 2013
Term of contract Volume Fixed price

Crude oil -- WTI 
January, 2013, to December, 2013 1,000 bbl/d $90.29 (Canadian)/bbl
February, 2013, to December, 2013 1,000 bbl/d $93 (Canadian)/bbl
Longview's business strategy is to provide shareholders with attractive long-term returns that combine both income and moderate growth by exploiting its assets in a financially disciplined manner and by acquiring additional long-life oil assets of a similar nature. Longview's asset base is composed mainly of operated oil-weighted resource plays, with high working interests in the Western Canadian sedimentary basin.

All dollar amounts in this press release are Canadian dollars unless otherwise indicated.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Recent article. CIBC target price dropped to $6.10 from $6.50. Currently trading around $4.70. Link: http://www.jagsreport.com/2013/02/longview-oil-corp-pt-lowered-to-6-10-lnv/


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Young&Ambitious said:


> Recent article. CIBC target price dropped to $6.10 from $6.50. Currently trading around $4.70. Link: http://www.jagsreport.com/2013/02/longview-oil-corp-pt-lowered-to-6-10-lnv/


Hell! got lucky with this one. In $9.8 out $10.57 + dividends


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

LONGVIEW ANNOUNCES 2012 YEAR END FINANCIAL RESULTS AND INDEPENDENT RESERVE REPORT; RESERVE ADDITIONS REPLACE 118% OF PRODUCTION AND SUPPORTS DIVIDEND SUSTAINABILITY

Longview Oil Corp. has released the financial and operating results for the year ended Dec. 31, 2012, and the accompanying reserves as of Dec. 31, 2012.


http://www.stockwatch.com/News/Item.aspx?bid=Z-C:LNV-2052877&symbol=LNV&region=C


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a hard time seeing how a loss of $21M on a stock worth $225M is encouraging. They also paid out $28M in dividends in the last year, on top of the $22M loss.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

somebody likes it, its been heading up since.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

thenegotiator said:


> i am glad that u just gambled hawk.
> volume and liquidity on this thing is minuscule


its working out quite nicely. nice bump up this week.


----------



## Jacq (Feb 8, 2014)

Anybody else still in this one along with me? 

Fingers crossed on both hands that the takeover goes through.
http://www.calgaryherald.com/busine...g+takeover/9489456/story.html?__lsa=d3d6-6367


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I still hold (unfortunately at a much higher price) and am being paid to wait. I am interested to see who the suitor may be. So far not much there but speculation and a statement from the company. With energy stocks where they are at in the cycle makes sense for some merger takeover action.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Surge seems to be doing well and massive insider buying by the CEO on the open market. Considering adding to LNV to lower my ACB before the takeover in June. I know that oil is ending its period of seasonal strength and sell in May is coming soon. However, recent news on Surge drilling results should help to beat the estimate when the quarterly is reported on May 22. Thoughts on this as a swing trade?


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

I'm nibbling at this, sure is a sweet dividend
The oils and gas have come roaring back, so have been selling bits here and there


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

londoncalling said:


> Surge seems to be doing well and massive insider buying by the CEO on the open market.



i have no thoughts except if the CEO is that paul colbourne, he's known far & wide as crazy ant-hopping in-n-out insider trader. He used to dominate inside trading at CPG, although no longer a director there. He was the only CPG insider i ever saw who'd buy one day, then sell later the same day for less. Over & over again. I never could figure it out.

meanwhile he was doing the same as head of Tristar O&G. Later it would merge with petrobakken.

idk, when the insiders get so fancy dancy, i tend to lose interest ...


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> if the CEO is that paul colbourne ....


Indeed it is. Once again management is a larger factor than I gave consideration.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

londoncalling said:


> Indeed it is. Once again management is a larger factor than I gave consideration.


I'm pretty sure Surge went up 30% when it was announced Colborne was taking over. I bought just above $6 and don't regret it. The dividend is nice. I'm hoping this turns into CPG part 2


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I will continue to hold and collect a nice divvy. :encouragement:


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm a holder of Surge as well.
they recently RAISED the dividend even though it was at 7%.
You dont see that too many times.
I also am a fan of paul colbourne management style.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

According to google stats, TSE:SGY paid something like $0.28 of dividends last year, for a trailing-year yield of 3.9%. They look to have only *had* a dividend since August. Their earnings are negative. This isn't ready for *my* dividend portfolio yet.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

There have been at least two dividend raises in the past few months. I think it's currently at $0.52/share (annually). I'm happy with 8%


----------

